# Ask a nurse - Lump in my breast



## Mrs Chaos

Hi all
DH and I are due to go the hospital on Monday for our first visit to our new Consultant, (going for a 2nd opinion as we were unhappy with our last hospital)
My last period was a week late, and leading up to it I had chronic breast pain.
I usually have a little discomfort but nothing like this. I recall having similar pain when I fell pg with my son, but after a neg result at the Docs and AF arrived I just put it down to my period.
The pain has continued for the last 3 weeks, and the other night I thought I felt a "lump" in my right breast.
Panic bells rang and it makes it all the worse as DH's Mum has just had a mastectomy and is going for Chemo.
I am in such a state now as I went to the Docs and he's sending me for a mammogram, as he said he could feel "a mass" in the the side of my breast.
I was wondering if anyone else has ever had the same thing, and if anyone has any advice.
I am trying to be positive, but in truth I am so scared.
Angel
XX


----------



## Pilchardcat

Angel

I have sent you an IM

x x x


----------



## Leanne

Hi Angel,

I would just like to let you know, that i know what you are going through.

My mum had pre-cancerous cells removed from her breast 3 years ago and is now all clear. They were picked up on a routine mammogram. My grandmother had one of her breasts removed due to cancer so I do worry it is hereditory. 

I found a lump in my breast a few years ago and convinced myself i had cancer. My gp confirmed it was just fatty tissue and the lump disappeared on its own.

I understand your fear, but fingers crossed yours is just fatty tissue too. If your mum had breast cancer you should be offered regular mammograms which detect very early pre cancerous cells.

Thinking of you,

Leanne xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Angel

It is understandable that you are feeling scared. With what is happening to your mum as well, I am sure that you will not feel happy until you have had the results of the mammogram. 

Breast lumps are very common and often become more noticable around the time of your period. The vast majority are benign and are either cysts or tissue.

Log onto:

www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/en.asp?TopicID=75 - 34k - 23 Feb 2004 


Most women will experience one of these benign lumps at some point in their lives. As leanne has rightly said, if your mums has breast cancer you should be offered regular mammograms which will detect early changes.

Thinking of you and if you have any other questions please ask.

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Also, as a note to everyone else i would like to add that Milk ducts can also feel like lumps while pregnant and for a while after.

As Jeanette advises - its best to get them checked out!

Tony,
x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi 
many thanks to all who have offered advice and support.
I am usually "Mrs. Optomistic", but as my mother in law is going through it at the moment I feel a bit overwhelmed.
It's sort of put a dampener on our appointment at the fertility clinic on Monday, but we're both trying to keep a clear head.
I've been on a good website that explains some lumps occur naturally around the time when AF is due, and usually disappear, mine could be one of the one's that hasn't..... 
I'll keep you all posted on the outcome.
Thank you all so much....
^group^
Angel
XXXX


----------



## lsls

Hi Angel,

It is very understandable that you feel scared, I think everybody would in a situation like this....You know you have to feel positive but there is still that little voice in your head that tells you what if..?
I have read through your first post and it seems that your last cycle wasn't the way it normally is, so it might be hormonal..... Breast tissue changes throughout your cycle so perhaps it's just due to that. 
Think about what the nurse said: the vast majority is benign!!
When are you going for your mammogram? I hope it's soon!
All the best of luck and positive thoughts!

lsls


----------



## Jo

Hi Angel
I am sorry you are having to go through this

I have just had a lump removed from my breast, I can totally understand how scary it is,but my consultant did say to me that it was a very good sign that it hurt.

Mine too felt like a mass, they done a biopsy but that was not conclusive so I had it removed, Thank God it was benign.

I hope you get your appointment through fast so your mind can be put to ease and you go on and have a brilliant cycle and get what your deserve at the end of it................. a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care, thinking of you
Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi
It's been such a tonic to hear from you all and it's helped me to focus a little better over the weekend, despite being full of cold and a touch of tonsilitis. I look great! (NOT!)  lol
AF has even arrived (more or less) on time too, and for once I am pleased....I'd begun to think all sorts...and was deafened by the "what if's" in my head.
I just want the mammogram over and done with and sorted out, then I can breathe easily again.
Appointment tomorrow at the hospital, and I'm excited and nervous.
The QMC holds a lot of happy, cherished memories for me as I had my son there, let's hope the "magic" rubs off eh? 
Thanks again to everyone 
^group^
I'll let you know how it all goes
Angel
xxxxxxx


----------



## lsls

Hi Angel,

just wanted to say all the best of luck today and hoping the magic does rub off!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi 
After a nice long wallow in the bath I noticed my lump had gone!!!!!!    
Shouted down to Dh and got him to check it out too...and yep..it seems to have gone!
No pain as before...no soreness!!
Still haven't had the appointment through yet  but am still going to go for a mammogram when it does come through.
Do you think it was one of those hormonal related lumps that come and go?
My last AF was a week late....but this one was on time...so maybe it was down to hormones?
Just wanted to let you all know as you've been so supportive.
I'm resisting the temptation to keep checking every 5 seconds....as I'm still wary it could be hiding...
Will keep you posted...
^group^
Angel
xxxxxx


----------



## Mel

Hi Angel

Glad to hear that the lump seems to have gone - what a relief for you and your dh.

I would take advantage of the mammogram still just to check things over but lets hope it was just one of these hormonal things - what us women have to go through eh.

Mel

x x


----------



## lsls

That's a relief!

Hope it'll stay away!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi,
just letting you all know the lump hasn't gone afterall.
Not as painful as before but I can now feel it again, found it last week, but was hoping it would go away as I was ovulating and was thinking it was linked to that.
Had a crappy week last week, felt dreadful. Had a virus, which left me with a heavy head-cold, so was feeling a bit sorry for myself.
My son was ill too, he caught the virus and his asthma was aggravated and he ended up on steroids.
The week got worse as I rang my G.P. surgery to see when the appointment would be through for the mammogram, bearing in mind I saw the Doc on 23rd Feb...who said he'd refer me "Fast-track"...which should take upto 14 days.
Receptionist told me I was referred on 27th Feb, and should ring the Breast Unit.
Rang the unit who told me they hadn't received any referral!...and should ring the G.P.
Rang the G.P. who found out the referral hadn't even been bloody sent!
^furious^ ^furious^
To say I went ballistic is a bit of an understatement!
They apologised saying they were short staffed and it had been an admin error....to which I was far from sympathetic!
Got the appointment through now, Friday morning.
Poor Dh's b'day Friday so hopefully it's good news.
Will keep you posted.
Angel
xx


----------



## Fee

Angel
Sorry you've been having such a stressful time. I really hope the appointment on Friday can give you some good news and set your mind at rest.
Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Dear Angel

I am sending you BIG hugs 


It is a scary thing to go through and please try not to worry too much until you know the result (easier said than done I know). I had a lump recently and was sent to a fast track place where they did mammogram, biopsy and ultrasound, it turned out that it was nothing awful, thank god. It was very scary waiting and praying, so I understand a little of what you're going through. 

With tons of love and luck and let's hope you and dh can celebrate his bday in style on Fri evening.

By the way, did your GP comment at all on what he thought it was? When I saw my GP, he said that it didn't feel like something nasty, which helped me to get to the appt without going too crazy. 

With love to you
chick xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi 
thanks for the messages, have been in quite a tizz....trying to relax and not let my imagination run riot..but it's hard eh.
My G.P. said he could feel a "mass", and didn't know what it was for sure, but he said it could be Fibro-adenosis, a benign lump that is caused by nodes or glands in the breast becoming enlarged, were you told that Chick?
He felt into my armpit but couldn't feel anything there, and he checked both breasts for comparison.
It's strange you mentioned hormones Carol, as it emerged when I was near AF, I actually went over a week late in Feb...could be hormone related?
I'm dreading the appointment....will they do a mammogram, biopsy and ultrasound the same day? 
Got a 60th b'day party to go to and it's Andy's (DH) b'day too on Friday...will I be upto going if I have a biopsy?.....is it painful? Suppose getting sozzed will counteract any pain eh? ^drunk^
My Consultant at the fertility clinic said my recent blood tests looked ok...but I'm beginning to wonder if my hormones are a bit scatty....this month on day 14 I had blood-streaked mucus. I don't usually notice any kind of mucus change throughout my cycle, just now and again a noticeable change. 
I'm so frustrated as we've had so many tests all of which class us as "unexplained".
Well, off to take the doggies a nice long walk...clear my head a bit.
Thank you all so much for the support.
I'll keep you posted.
    to everyone
Gaynor
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

hi
Went for the mammogram today and had an ultrasound as well, all ok!

Said it was more than likely due to my hormones and the tissue was feeling sore.
DH's b'day today...so brill news.
Off to a party tonight and I am going to have a few (too many) drinks!

Many thanks to everyone for their support over the past few weeks!
<HUGZ> to all
 
Angel
XXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Angel

What fantastic news for you today.....all clear  That is wonderfull, and what a relief !

Have a great night out tonight, enjoy all those drinks!

Love Amanda
xxxx


----------



## jeanette

fantastic news

what a relief for you

enjoy yourself tonight !

love

jeanette xxxxxxxxx


----------

